# Hoover



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

I’m sure that the docks aren’t in, but is it possible to launch a 16 foot boat SOLO. I would like to practice some social distancing tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does it mean you gotta cut your line when the fish gets within 6 feet?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

No docks in as of Sunday afternoon and with the Shelter in Place I am assuming it will be at least another 2 weeks


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

This picture is from today. Both walnut ramp and red bank both have these concrete docks that you can launch from. Water was stained but fishable. The further north you go the more stained it was. Also checked alum out and south pool was only slightly stained. Same deal the further north the more stain to water.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Stained and hard to catch anything, was marking fish between 10-15 but no bites, my lure ran into one under a dock though but that’s all the action I got on Sunday....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone, and for the photo deerfarmer. I was hoping that the concrete pads weren’t underwater with the rainfall we’ve had lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Here is a picture of what's to come at Hoover for all of us. Stay safe. Believe !!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bassin mickey said:


> Here is a picture of what's to come at Hoover for all of us. Stay safe. Believe !!
> View attachment 348219


SWEET,I needed that !


----------



## EE1 (Dec 30, 2018)

I have launched 3 times in the past 7 days at the ramp closest to the dam not sure what that ramp is called. Fishing was good til the down pour went sun it was a chocolate milk.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are referring to Hoover, then the ramp closest to the dam is the Walnut St. ramp since Walnut Street was very near there before the lake was impounded. Walnut begins again heading east off Sunbury Rd just a bit south of the ramp. The old road bed is a popular fishing spot.


----------



## EE1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes It is walnut st I’ve been launch out of Can anyone tell me what the water looks like today. It was chocolate sun. Save me an hour run thinking about hitting it Thur


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

EE1, just got back. Lake is still chocolate milk. Today was mostly a trial run for my first trip of the year. Going to hit Alum tomorrow and actually fish hard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EE1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Fuzzygrub said:


> EE1, just got back. Lake is still chocolate milk. Today was mostly a trial run for my first trip of the year. Going to hit Alum tomorrow and actually fish hard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I had time between jobs today so Iam here now look at it. Think I will just go shed hunting a few days til it clears up. Pretty milky


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Went today to Hoover put in at Walnut ramp. Water temperature was 47-49 degrees and I would say muddy. Didn’t catch a thing but as said before me marked fish in 10-15 feet of water wanted nothing to do with anything offered.


----------

